

Lean Startup, and How It Almost Killed Our Company - gizzlon
http://www.infoq.com/articles/lean-startup-killed

======
gizzlon
_" In either case we would need a gambling license. Within the strict rules of
that regulation, we would not be able even to test a game with real money
until we had a license in place."_

Off topic, but I wonder if that stopped them from testing a "real money"
version before they had the license to do so. You can still test it with a few
people in your network, right? The risk can't be that high.. right?

